# great witnessing using the confession



## jogri17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Today some mormon "missionaries" tried to convert me. I know all their tricks but I had a cool idea. When they asked me about what I knew about the sabbath I pulled out my Confession and quoted it. They looked shocked and said "thats not bad". They wanted to see a copy of it because they never heard anything "as beautifully put" as that before. It really was a cool. I showed them the shorter catechism question 1 and they were amazed by it. I made a deal with them. I would read the book of mormon (I will pray before hand for protection) if they read the westminster standards. Pray for them.


----------



## Grymir (Jun 19, 2008)

Your prayer for protection has already been answered. The Book of Mormon is soooo boring. It put me to sleepmany nights. I was reading it because I worked with some Mormons, and wanted to talk to them about religious things, and by reading it, they were more open to what I was talking about. But it was soooo boring. And the fake King James was dreadfull. Great idea on pulling out the confession. I'm gonna steal that idea!


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 19, 2008)

I know about the bad usuage of the KJV. thats how you know its a fake bible. God would never inspire a book with the errors of the Textus Receptus in it


----------

